# Funny Bike!



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

It looks to be a 59cm (c-c) 1991 Corsa Extra model. The pearl white paint is in great shape. There is no rust, just the usual nicks and scrapes. It doesn't look like its ever been crashed. The original fork is long gone, but a replacement will take 700c wheels, so its legal to race, at least in local races. I might race it next year, if only for the funny stares from young whipper snappers who have no idea what it is. 

Please excuse the mess, the kitty toys, etc. Its post-Thanksgiving cleaning time here, so the place is in disarray. 










https://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee110/aptivaboy/Bicycles/?action=view&current=DSC00103.jpg
https://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee110/aptivaboy/Bicycles/?action=view&current=DSC00103.jpg
https://s231.photobucket.com/albums/ee110/aptivaboy/Bicycles/?action=view&current=DSC00102.jpg


----------

